# Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis



## mixmiK996 (Jan 12, 2003)

You know what i mean, something like hondas are rice rockets? you get the idea, this thread is just for fun.


----------



## mixmiK996 (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (mixmiK996)*

anyone?


----------



## davedave (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (mixmiK996)*

sausage rocket


----------



## CobieRado (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (davedave)*

kraut-wagen


----------



## MiaGTi (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (mixmiK996)*

'Pocket Rocket' for GTIs is the only one that comes to mind for me!


----------



## Dubai Vol (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (MiaGTI_118T)*

I never gave my car a nickname, but other people have:
Dad calls it the rocket ship
Mark calls it the little blue missile (pronounce miss-ISLE; he's Englsh







)
Nazar calls it "Aeroplan car" (I spelled that carefully)
Haridasan says: "This very good car. Turning time too much strong." And I understand perfectly!


----------



## gotta_jet (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (mixmiK996)*

mispronounce it and you've got a "naughty audi"


----------



## allan r (Dec 30, 2000)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (mixmiK996)*

krautmobile, krautwagen, krautard elitist (that's just for the driver though







) but i always just called my jetta "car"


----------



## Jamez (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (mixmiK996)*

Poor man's German car...


----------



## skyler_not_skylar (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (mixmiK996)*

bimmer stepchild


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (mixmiK996)*

Jokeswagen. Picked it up years ago from some JAMF trying to give me some crap for driving a lowly Rabbit GTI. I like it.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by KevinC, 11:23 AM 4-20-2003]


----------



## 1fastdub (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (KevinC)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Jokeswagen. [HR][/HR]​I like that one


----------



## miko3912 (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (davedave)*

I heard some people in the pass calling VW sausage grinder. I have no idea what that means


----------



## fopeano (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (mixmiK996)*

[flame suit on]Naziwagen[/flame suit on]


----------



## 02 GLX VR6 Wagon (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (fopeano)*

My personalized plate reads "VOLKSIE" because that's what my brother always used to say when we passed a Beetle "you should get a Volksie...get a Volksie"


----------



## jditom (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (mixmiK996)*

My son has called all of our VW van's "the van daddy" since he was 1 year old and it stuck as the nickname. The AUDI wagon has been dubed the mommy car!


----------



## mixmiK996 (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (jditom)*

well for me to add to the pot, when i used to have my VW gti 16v it was respectivly called the 'beast' and now with my audi my friends either call it the 'Squattro' or the 'weed-eater'....i have noooo idea


----------



## dubb (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (mixmiK996)*

A Dubb.


----------



## Triple_Helix (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (dubb)*

i call it exactly what my german plate says:
Eurostyle.


----------



## mauslick (Aug 9, 2000)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (Triple_Helix)*

the white love wagon II but in reality I just call it the white love wagon


----------



## GoFastChickenwing (Jun 26, 2001)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (mauslick)*

oil dripper


----------



## Legacy1 (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (mixmiK996)*

quote:[HR][/HR]well for me to add to the pot, when i used to have my VW gti 16v it was respectivly called the 'beast' and now with my audi my friends either call it the 'Squattro' or the 'weed-eater'....i have noooo idea[HR][/HR]​we call my friends 85 Audi Quatro the "qweertro" or the "qwat"


----------



## Spiro SU (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (Legacy)*

VDub.


----------



## marv3028 (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (mixmiK996)*

Bubica


----------



## davedave (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (marv3028)*

Brokeswagen


----------



## OGCAT (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (mixmiK996)*

I called all 3 of my Rabbit GTI's "Thunderbunny". None of my Golfs, Jettas or Passats ever got nicknames.


----------



## Volkswagenut (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (mixmiK996)*

I usually call VWs SCHINKENMEISTERS = Which translates from German into something like the "Ham Master"


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (Volkswagenut)*

"Dub"


----------



## jettaglisteve (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (Braga_Dub)*

TARGET!!!! people just wanna hit my new car....


----------



## Citi Golf (Apr 15, 2003)

brim brim (the sound that the beetle makes)
& veedub


----------



## LovBug'in (Apr 25, 2003)

I wish I had a cooler car to give it a name.


----------



## Volkscience (Jun 1, 2001)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (mixmiK996)*

My parents call my car "The Klingon Bird of Prey"
Here's the nerdy explaination. My MK3 GTI VR6 is all black on black with dark tinted windows. The Klingons in star trek always have this dark looking interior in their ship and it's all cramped inside. Things are making beeping noises (my radar detector) and there loud klingon growling/yelling (I listen to a lot of metal). My parents drive a Chysler Concorde, it's got the wood trim and it's bright inside and expansive/roomy, not unlike the bridge on the enterprise... 
It's just a funny comparison...


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (mixmiK996)*

How come noone mentioned *Turdonium* yet?!


----------



## turbotrixie (Jun 22, 2002)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (gorilla800lbs)*

i dunno what nickname i use for my car...dub i guess...and because of her color, i call her stoner sometimes...but, im a dubtard and a snotty dub...


----------



## nickinboston (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (mixmiK996)*

POS


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 1999)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (Volkscience)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Volkscience* »_My parents call my car "The Klingon Bird of Prey"
Here's the nerdy explaination. My MK3 GTI VR6 is all black on black with dark tinted windows. The Klingons in star trek always have this dark looking interior in their ship and it's all cramped inside. Things are making beeping noises (my radar detector) and there loud klingon growling/yelling (I listen to a lot of metal). My parents drive a Chysler Concorde, it's got the wood trim and it's bright inside and expansive/roomy, not unlike the bridge on the enterprise... 
It's just a funny comparison...

Ha, too funny.


----------



## TurboDaisy (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (nickinboston)*

Turbodaisy


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (mixmiK996)*

I cant repeat what friends call her.. *censored*
well what to call her, she's Low profile, unmarked, Silver, fast, and VERY manueverable. 
Am thinking of namin her "DEFIANT". Just ordered custom plates!
My Red Cabriolet was "REDRCKT"

But most of all - Id call it....
GONE, most definitely infront of you. 
Cheers.


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (DubPhreek)*

My brothers and sisters refer to me and my car to my niece as... *"Uncle Judas and his 30 pieces of silver"*. That is in reference to how much money I would have spent buying and modifying the car.


----------



## euro_1.8t_gti (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (RonN)*

i call my gti Flex







Get it since its reflex silver why not i call her Flex


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (euro_1.8t_gti)*

My old mk2 gti.. was nick named "the bong" by my friends... never figured out why though...








as for my current line up... 
the mk4's are very simple.... Red and Blue.. 
my project rabbit was nicknamed "the race rabbit" by my wife even though at the moment, it is far from that... Currently no engine.
Lastly, my beater rabbit got nicknamed "the ugly car" by my mom... I was a lil offended at first, but got over it quick and actually find it kinda funny... the name stuck.
So a typical conversation on the weekend will be:
Wife: Which car are we taking, Red or Blue?
Me: Nah, I think we should take the ugly car....
Wife: If we must...
Me:


----------



## CZVW (Nov 21, 2005)

My wife and I have named ours "Gerd" (Pronounced phonetically "Gehrdt" not "Gird"). It comes from a German show called "Die Gerd Show" that used puppets to mock the former Prime Minister of Germany, Gerhard Shroder (SP?). We saw it while we lived in Salzburg and Prague.


----------



## 1badMKII (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

i call it the mafia car...cuz thats what my friends think it looks like


----------



## chris18t (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (mixmiK996)*

hitler hotrod


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (chris18t)*

My wife calls our Wolfsburg Trixie because it's always getting her into (speed)trouble


----------



## caliente_x (Feb 16, 2005)

dubbinator..
I refer to the loaner Beetle I'm currently driving around as the SuperBeetle, although there's nothing 'super' about it.


----------



## jettadriver509 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (mixmiK996)*

every one calls my car the multicolored pos


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (jettadriver509)*

God on wheels


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (VW PAUL)*

I've thought of taking the rear "Passat" lettering of the back of my car and re arrange it to spell "Ass Tap" or "Tap Ass" cant decide which.


----------



## LesVR6 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (mixmiK996)*

Some guys at my work always called them "Farfetnugins" , lol, I dont know if that maybe means anything in german, but its pretty funny.


----------



## KMSgolf (May 9, 2004)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (Distributer95VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Distributer95VR6* »_Some guys at my work always called them "Farfetnugins" , lol, I dont know if that maybe means anything in german, but its pretty funny.









It means pleaure to drive, that was VW's marketing scheme in gernamy for the MKII's not sure if they still use it but i think its a pimp slogan.


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (KMSgolf)*

my VR6 is calle dnugget cause it's gold.
the cabby doesn't have a nickname but both of them have been called mother****ing piece of **** at some point if that counts.


_Modified by ****** at 1:29 PM 12-13-2005_


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (******)*

i started calling ti the little panzer when i first got it. it was shakey, noisey and stiff. when i did that my dad started calling me Rommel.


----------



## LesVR6 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (KMSgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KMSgolf* »_
It means pleaure to drive, that was VW's marketing scheme in gernamy for the MKII's not sure if they still use it but i think its a pimp slogan.

Thats awsome, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikerosoft (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (Distributer95VR6)*

i call my car the dub-ya. my buddies call it the golf cart.


----------



## meiboominator (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (mixmiK996)*

well for the beatle the all famous punch-buggy it always fun when you are driving in one and go by a school bus or something and all the kids are punching eachother


----------



## bobturk (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (meiboominator)*

my dad named my corrado BOB for Bucket Of Bolts


----------



## kwhiner (Jan 2, 2001)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (mixmiK996)*

Heidi II
Heidi I was the last VW I had previous to my '00 Golf TDI, an '85 Jetta GL I drove until she had 188k+ miles on her.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Lets hear your nicknames for vw or audis (meiboominator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meiboominator* »_well for the beatle the all famous punch-buggy it always fun when you are driving in one and go by a school bus or something and all the kids are punching eachother









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## indianakar (Oct 19, 2004)

Depending, if it starts in the morning is my powerfull german unit. If it doesn't then is just my damn old crappy car.


----------

